# Ym2000 won't start period



## Fastdiesel4x4

Okay I just bought this tractor not running. Been sitting for about 10 months. Dude said it died while he was using ot. I then said he later tried a new injector pump. Then took it to a mechanic and mechanic said injectors were bad and compression was good. so I have went through it and got nice hard pressure out of injectors. Considerably even spray with enough pressure to put a hole in the cardboard. Bleed all the air out of lines from tank to injectors. So I don't believe it's the injectors. .. the tractor turns over but will not fire off.. it doesn't smoke or anything. I sprayed a "small" touch of carb cleaner into intake and it made no difference... it doesn't even sound like it wants to crank... with a great deep cycle optima battery jumped to another one.. it still doesn't spin over as fast as the ones I heard on YouTube. . I think its possibly the injection pump didn't get out back in with the correct shimswamd timings off... anyone have any feed back please let me know!! Thanks


----------



## winston

might try pulling it for a fast spin. Probably know but you would want to use a high gear and hold the decompression until you get the engine spinning real good. You won't have to pull it very fast. 

Are you using the decompression ?
'
Could be out of time if a new pump was installed but I doubt that is the reason for it not firing. There is a procedure to check timing. 

Former owner have any more on just what happened when it quit. Wonder if it made any noise?


----------



## Fastdiesel4x4

Okay so I pull started it and finally got it to run.... it blew some **** out the exhaust and only ran for about 3min... pull started it a few more times a every once in awhile It sounded like piston rings scratching the cylinder walls and then it would shut off.... added more used motor oil and it didn't happen as often... finally got it warm enough to where it would fire up with just the starter... but only run for around 20 second then slowly just rpms dropped to it died... I'm not sure how long it sat up but I'm guessing the oil passages in connecting rods could be clogged. ... should I try to keep running it with used oil to push everything out or put fresh oil in it to get everything clear??? Should I just keep pull starting it till I get it to run right?? why does it only run for 20 seconds then die??? Any ideas??Thanks for the replies 

Yes been using compression lever to start. The thermostat igniter isn't working but it is getting 12v.. it's warm outside so I don't think I need it now.


----------



## thepumpguysc

The inj. pump needs pressure to run. Check to make sure there is flow from the tank to the injection pump. Some have an electric lift pump and some have a mechanical pump.
Just follow the line from the tank to the injection pump.. you'll find it AND some filters..
Some filters are made to be cleaned, some are made to be replaced.. Ya gotta have clean filters to start.. Change the engine oil & filter before you seize the engine.
Keep going.. you almost got it.. at least you know it'll run..
With a small 30-40.00 investment in oil & filters, both engine & fuel, you'll have a 3000.00 machine.


----------



## thepumpguysc

You NEED the igniter..


----------



## thepumpguysc

One more thing.. remove/loosen the fuel tank cap when trying to run/start it..
It might be drawing a vacuum and just running on the fuel in the filters.
Then when it shuts down, the filters slowly fill back up and you can run again until the filters empty again.. on & on..
The cap should have a small hole in it to vent the fuel tank.. they get clogged..
Good luck.


----------



## winston

What model is your tractor? I am a little leery of what is going on. The engine noise is not a good thing. Is the oil pressure light coming on when you turn the key to the on position and going off once she cranks? Do you see any indication the engine may be trying to seize? If you have something internal going on the continued effort to start could cause more damage. Wouldn't be hard to pull the rocker arm cover, rotate the engine and check for valves sticking. Then check valve clearance while your at it.

PS: Any kind of starting fluid on these little engines can be very detrimental causing piston and ring problems.


----------



## Fastdiesel4x4

This is a ym2000 2 cylinder 
Thanks both of yall for the help. Okay so fuel filter has been changed and does not suck down any fuel from the filter when it dies. But I will check the tank cap. I see no lift pump from the tank to injection pump. When I had injectors out. I spun it over for almost a minute straight and had fuel the whole time.. so the igniter is a must even in warm weather?? Okay so I need to pull the rocker cover and check for valves sticking? Or gumed up? Can I put some diesel in the cylinders and let them soak for awhile to try and break everything free?


----------



## winston

No, the thermostart is not necessary on that 2000 with warm weather. Your 2000 only has gravity feed to the injection pump. 

How about the oil light????


----------



## Toni

Maybe this can help. In attachment diagnosing engine malfunctions.

Success!


----------



## jhngardner367

Check to see if the muffler/exhaust is collapsed,or plugged.
It may run,for short periods then plug up,again,making it die out, so try disconnecting the exhaust,where it joins the bottom of the exhaust manifold,and try it.
If it stays running replace the muffler,or exhaust pipe.
Had a grader do this,once.


----------



## smokinmad

I bought a 276D that wasn't used much.....got it home and started using it.....started running like it was running out of fuel.....removed fuel line to the injection pump and not much fuel......what I discovered was crap in the fuel tank clogging the fuel line....JUST A THOUGHT.....

edro:Smokin'edro:


----------



## Fastdiesel4x4

UPDATE. I sent my injectors off to get rebuilt. .. they came back good as new. I installed them and tried jumping it off with my truck... still did not want to run. I verified fuel coming out of injectors and got all the air out... My next step is to pull start it again.


----------



## thepumpguysc

Its to bad you didn't do a compression check when you had the injectors out.. that would have told you "the rest of the story"..
IF the compression is bad, no amount of fuel is gonna get it to start..
You could have spent the money on a compr. tester instead of injectors.. & resold it after the test...just sayin ..
But.. hind site is 20/20.


----------



## Fastdiesel4x4

We'll the guy I bought it from said his mechanic did a compression test and it had great compression. .. so I went with that. Yes I need to invest in a compression gauge... but also I can hear what sounds like the piston rings scratching the cylinder walls sometimes. .. not every time but occasionally. I just hope that's not the case... I am sure I can get it to run by pull starting it.
And see what happens from there


----------



## thepumpguysc

LOL.. Yeah, drag it around by the hair on its head.. worked wonders for my sister.. LOL
Seriously tho.. a compression tester from Harbor Frt is only about 35-45.00 IF you have glow plugs.. IF NOT, you have to buy the "master kit" that costs around 200.00 & THAT KIT has adaptors for injector holes AND glow plug holes.. along w/ a 1000 psi gauge.
The kits are easily sold after your use.. OR charge your co-works/neighbors to check their engines..
The dealers charge around 300.00 to come to your site & do it.. looking at those prices.. 45.00 aint lookin to bad..?? AND you have the piece of mind of the condition of your engine instead of hear-say.. it wouldn't be the first or the last time, a seller lied to a buyer.. just sayin.. Please let us know how you made out.. TPG


----------



## winston

I'm not there so can't know your problems but not sure you need a compression gauge just based on all your posts. Sounds to me like you have internal problems that need repair. If it pulls and cranks that is a big sign of low compression.


----------



## Toni

I think that too many people touch this engine that did not know what they are doing.
I advice you to study this service manual for fuel oil injection device and start all over again.
You have to know for sure that the engine receive the fuel on the correct way.

If the fuel injectors are good it can be that the fuel valves leak internal, it happen by 35-40 years old injection device.

You have to start with measuring. Measuring is knowing.

Succes


----------



## Fastdiesel4x4

Toni said:


> I think that too many people touch this engine that did not know what they are doing.
> I advice you to study this service manual for fuel oil injection device and start all over again.
> You have to know for sure that the engine receive the fuel on the correct way.
> 
> If the fuel injectors are good it can be that the fuel valves leak internal, it happen by 35-40 years old injection device.
> 
> You have to start with measuring. Measuring is knowing.
> 
> Succes


Thank you Toni..... I will back upand check it all out when I get in.. I believe your right as well.. to many people have tinkered with it... but when I did have it running... it seemed to run good.. besides the screeching of the piston rings. .


----------



## kevinlfrank86

check the air filter if it bad it won't start

Sent from my SM-S906L using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## winston

You responded to a post written back in May but I sure wonder what his results have been. Frustrating when people come for help and then never update the results.


----------



## dyt4000

So very true Winston!!


----------



## Dutchy

He's prolly seized the engine, what with dragging it around to start it, and still hearing screeching engine sounds? Screw the oil light, who needs that! Whoa....
Dutchy


----------

